

Jeff Jarvis on Google Vs. the EU and the New Anti-Googlism - dreambird
http://thefastertimes.com/mediaandtech/2010/11/30/google-vs-the-eu/

======
jdp23
tl;dr summary: American known for writing positive things about Google makes
disparaging remarks about Europeans for having different views than he does,
equates anti-Googlism with anti-Americanism and anti-capitalism.

